# Knaus: Sun Traveller 605TI - any info?



## mauramac (May 24, 2005)

Hi there K-naus peeps
How do I find out about the above vehicle - anyone heard of it? They have this vehicle at HD Leisure and it looks really nice. It is a 2003 model and as usual I cant find a thing about it - not on google or yahoo search. Have tried the knaus.de site but no help as only current models available.

You all sound happy with your Knaus vans so hoping to get some feed back on this one. Will go and search what mags I have - but I'm betting it either wont have been featured or I wont have the issue I need :roll: 

Thanks for your help

M.


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Hi

here is a German advert .. http://tinyurl.com/md7fo


----------



## aido (May 17, 2005)

*post subject*

Mauramac....It must be exhausting for you trying to find a Motorhome.You have looked at the following. Knaus, Hymer. Villa in Nerja. Marano. Lunar. Roadtrek. GWV. Eriba Rapido 749m. Ford Aztec.I would have given up ages ago. Good luck with your search,there must be more MH out there.....aido :?


----------



## mauramac (May 24, 2005)

Tis true, we have looked at lots of stuff over last 2 years really. Looking for change of lifestyle along the way sort of complicated what should be a straightforward process - also getting my husband to be as happy about motorhome as me. He really wanted the villa in Nerja (you have been doing your homework!) but I didn't want to be tied down to one place and it was way too expensive.

Then he was offered relocation to Dublin which was very long winded as he was solely responsible for setting up office etc and you know how long it all takes. I was plodding along here looking for a MH on my own so not really sure what he would like - or not! Then close family probs, you know life isn't always straitforward and MH got put on hold.

We need to get our act together soon or I will POP with frustration 8O 

Thanks for response, I know where I have been in past with search, just not always uplifting to be reminded of it all  but we will get there and then big sigh of relief all round eh?

Cheers
Maura

Thanks ScotJIm, how did you get that? I googled for all my worth and got nothing  . Rich is thinking of driving down to Portsmouth to have a look at it, but also going to nip into Essex to have a look at couple of dealers there. Do I need passport or jabs to go across the border do you think :lol:


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Maura,

I thought you wanted 2 lounge sofas, so wouldn't the Sun LINER 605 be better
http://www.spuerkel.de/freizeit/neufahrzeuge/knaus/reimo/sun_liner_605l.htm

than the Traveller TI?
http://www.spuerkel.de/freizeit/neufahrzeuge/knaus/reimo/sun_ti_605l.htm

Anyway, to give you some Traveller asking price points:

Campsite co uk

Sold:
http://66.249.93.104/search?q=cache..._0805.htm+knaus+sun+layout&hl=en&ct=clnk&cd=6

Sold:
http://66.249.93.104/search?q=cache...homes/1456.htm+knaus+605L&hl=en&ct=clnk&cd=11

http://www.miet24.de/mieten/Wohnmobile:Wohnmobil:KNAUS-Sun-Traveller-605L:3397.html

Dave
Edit: I don't know whether these 605 adverts are accurate, or just whether the actual Knaus layouts are confusing .... :-(


----------

